# [Installation]gentoo

## XxNeoNitiPheusxX

slt !!!

j'installe une vraie gentoo sur mon portable dont voici la configue

 *Quote:*   

> Asus Ultra Portable
> 
> Core 2 duo T7200 2.0ghz
> 
> 1.5go de ram
> ...

 

donc avec la doc en ligne j'arrive à la sauvegarde du kernel et à la compile des modules et paf erreur qui est la suivante :

 *Quote:*   

> (chroot) livecd linux # make && make modules_install
> 
> scripts/Kconfig/conf -s arch/x86_64/Kconfig
> 
>    CHK         include/linux/version.h
> ...

 

j'ai essayé de voir dans le kernel quelle options fait foirer la compile pas trouvé donc merci de votre aide ...

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

Tu es parti de quel live CD ? Est-il bien en 64 bits ? As-tu pris un stage en 64 bits et pas 32 bits ?

As-tu fait un make menuconfig avant ton make ?

----------

## XxNeoNitiPheusxX

re,

 *Quote:*   

> Tu es parti de quel live CD ?

 

le minimum ou on a besoin du net

 *Quote:*   

> Est-il bien en 64 bits ?

 

non il est en X86

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu pris un stage en 64 bits et pas 32 bits ? 

 

le stage je l'ai pris en X86 et c'est un stage3

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu fait un make menuconfig avant ton make ?

 

 oui je l'ai configuré avant ...

----------

## loopx

si tu as un 64 bits, faut prendre pour le 64 bits   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

L'erreur est que tu veux compiler et installer un kernel configurer pour du 64bits dans un système 32bits, il faut que tu choisis, soit tu configures ton kernel en 32bits, soit tu prends un système minimum 64bits.

----------

## XxNeoNitiPheusxX

slt !!

je n'ai rien fais de spéciale au niveaux du systéme ou au niveaux du kernel ..   :Rolling Eyes: 

j'ai suivis à la lettre la doc en ligne et j'ai rien modifier sauf au niveaux du kernel j'ai rajouter des options wifi et bluetooth ainsi que certaines options dis dans la doc c'est tous .......... donc ou est le probléme de conflis entre le 32 et 64 bits car je vois pas ou il ce situe ???

----------

## titoucha

Je pense que c'est le choix du processeur, tu as du mettre core 2 ce qui va te compiler un système en 64bits, il te faut choisir le P4 comme processeur pour avoir du 32bits.

----------

## XxNeoNitiPheusxX

A la base il étais sur Generic-X86-64 et même en choisissant Intel P4 / older Netburst based Xeon toujours la même erreur

PS : si je prend un cd 64bits j'aurais pas de probléme a faire fonctionner mon wifi et mes applications tels que netbeans , xampp , fish , et autres ???

PS2 : un systeme 32bits reconnait pas un Core 2 Duo ??  Faut-il obligatoirement un system en 64bits pour qu'il le reconnaisse ???  car honnaitement j'ai toujours pas saisie la difference entre du 32bits et du 64bits ...

----------

## darkangel92

ba nan y a pas de sushi en 64 bits   :Wink:   tu peux foncer   :Cool: 

----------

## XxNeoNitiPheusxX

ok je viens de dl et de graver IA64 donc je vais voir si c'est ok merki de vos reponses ...

PS : le cd IA64 n'est pas bootable je l'ai telecharger au moin 3 fois et gravé sur 3 cdr different et 1 cdrw il boot pas alors que le X86 est bootable merci de m'éclairerLast edited by XxNeoNitiPheusxX on Thu Dec 13, 2007 4:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je pense que c'est le choix du processeur, tu as du mettre core 2 ce qui va te compiler un système en 64bits, il te faut choisir le P4 comme processeur pour avoir du 32bits.

 

Faux, j'ai mis core2 et j'ai un système 32 bits, et ça marche  :Wink: 

Par contre, je ne sais pas ce qui fait qu'un noyau est compilé en 32 ou 64 bits...

----------

## kopp

 *XxNeoNitiPheusxX wrote:*   

> ok je viens de dl et de graver IA64 donc je vais voir si c'est ok merki de vos reponses

 

hum, c'est pas IA64 qu'il faut, mais amd64

IA64 c'est pour les itaniums....

----------

## titoucha

Alors là je ne sais pas non plus ce qui fait que ton kernel avec l'options core 2 est en 64bits ou en 32bits.   :Shocked: 

----------

## XxNeoNitiPheusxX

moi non plus je sais pas mais pas grave je vais tous refaire en prenant le AMD64 comme conseiller par kopp

----------

## XxNeoNitiPheusxX

 :Crying or Very sad:   le  AMD64  non plus il est pas bootable alors je comprend plus rien .... pourtant le X86 est bootable vous pouvez m'expliquer ???

PS : je grave avec nero express en lui disant que je veux graver une image donc je vais chercher l'iso ensuite je clique sur gravure comme pour la version X86 et le cd boot pas !!!!!

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

et comment passer d'une gentoo 32 bits à une gentoo 64 bits ? (mon laptop à un core 2 duo T5500)

et qu'apportera le 64 bits ?

----------

## geekounet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Alors là je ne sais pas non plus ce qui fait que ton kernel avec l'options core 2 est en 64bits ou en 32bits.  

 

Ça dépend du modèle de conf. Par défaut le kernel utilise l'architecture sur laquelle tu tournes, mais tente des make ARCH=xxx menuconfig avec xxx=(i386 || x86_64), et tu verras la différence entre les 2  :Wink: 

L'option core2 optimisera pour le kernel pour le core2, mais ça ne définit pas que tu sois en 32bits ou pas  :Smile: 

----------

## XxNeoNitiPheusxX

slt !!!

j'ai fini par graver correctement mon CD AMD64 et installer gentoo avec succés mais j'ai un probléme du coté de grub lorsque j'ai rebooté mon pc je ne voie pas l'interface de grub mais uniquement un curseur en haut à gauche qui clignote et lorsque je clique entrée linux démarre et l'image est pourris je vois des truc qui défile mais c'est illisible et en plus il foire car il s'arréte et je vois 2 !! en rouge et un curseur qui demande quelques choses mais je ne voie absolument rien c'est brouillé .... pour info le kernel je l'ai compilé a la main et non pas avec genkernel ... j'ai suivit la doc à la lettre ... merci pour votre aide et ma priorité n'est pas pourquoi linux plante mais pourquoi l'image est brouillé elle est pas net c'est tout gris j'ai plein de petit rectangle gris qui couvre mon ecran donc je vois des écriture mais illisible ...   :Idea: 

PS : j'ai résolut le probléme je voie mieux .. lol .. mais par contre j'ai du 800x600 comment mettre 1024x768 ???

PS 2 : l'erreur qui me dis et que j'ai un probléme de filesystem il me dis  " filesystem couldn't be fixed "  et juste avant  fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/ROOT /dev/ROOT:

----------

## titoucha

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Alors là je ne sais pas non plus ce qui fait que ton kernel avec l'options core 2 est en 64bits ou en 32bits.   
> 
> Ça dépend du modèle de conf. Par défaut le kernel utilise l'architecture sur laquelle tu tournes, mais tente des make ARCH=xxx menuconfig avec xxx=(i386 || x86_64), et tu verras la différence entre les 2 
> 
> L'option core2 optimisera pour le kernel pour le core2, mais ça ne définit pas que tu sois en 32bits ou pas 

 

Merci pour la précision.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Je pense que c'est le choix du processeur, tu as du mettre core 2 ce qui va te compiler un système en 64bits, il te faut choisir le P4 comme processeur pour avoir du 32bits. 
> 
> Faux, j'ai mis core2 et j'ai un système 32 bits, et ça marche 
> 
> Par contre, je ne sais pas ce qui fait qu'un noyau est compilé en 32 ou 64 bits...

 

Je confirme, je suis repassé recement sur une de mes bécanes en x86 (j'ai juste mis proco athlon64 dans le kernel, et -march=athlon64) et ça fonctionne  :Razz:  et ça fonctionne avec le stage3 en x86 que j'ai mis... enfin jusqu'à présent   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> ba nan y a pas de sushi en 64 bits    tu peux foncer  

 

Sauf pour des cas bien précis (utilisation de softs de musique nécessitant une DLL 32 bits)

----------

## yoyo

 *XxNeoNitiPheusxX wrote:*   

> PS : j'ai résolut le probléme je voie mieux .. lol .. mais par contre j'ai du 800x600 comment mettre 1024x768 ???

 Ca se passe dans le config de grub, dans les paramètres donnés au noyau que tu lances : 10. Configurer le chargeur de démarrage (partie framebuffer).

 *XxNeoNitiPheusxX wrote:*   

> PS 2 : l'erreur qui me dis et que j'ai un probléme de filesystem il me dis  " filesystem couldn't be fixed "  et juste avant  fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/ROOT /dev/ROOT:

 Ici, c'est ton "/etc/fstab" que tu n'as pas modifié pour indiquer tes partitions/points de montage : 8. Configurer le système.

Enjoy !

----------

## XxNeoNitiPheusxX

slt !!!

merci je vais voir ça de suite pourtant j'ai paramétré mon fstab ... ??? ... je vais tout de même aller vérifié ........

PS : c'est ok pour le fstab j'ai pas du sauvegarder ...   :Rolling Eyes:   sinon pour le 1024x768 pas réussit j'ai simplement rajouté cette ligne vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap et marche pas ...

PS2 : la je vais installé Xorg et à chaque fois que je l'installe ça plante donc j'éspére que ça plantera pas aujourd'huit ... et sinon pourquoi dans le fstab j'ai pas ma partition Home ????

----------

## XxNeoNitiPheusxX

donc voila le topo ==> ma carte ethernet n'est pas reconnue les commande  iwconfig , modprob et peut-etre d'autres commande car j'ai pas tout testé il me dis   command not found ... donc merci de m'éclairer

----------

## DidgeriDude

Je dirais que la commande est ifconfig pour les interfaces ethernet.

iwconfig, ne serait-ce pas pour le WIFI ??

----------

## XxNeoNitiPheusxX

slt !!

si mais la command ifconfig marche mais iwconfig non

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu installé les outils wireless ?

----------

## XxNeoNitiPheusxX

slt !!!

si c'est un emerge dont tu parles non j'ai rien installer du tout mon installe gentoo et toute fraiche j'ai juste configuré le kernel et le systéme mais j'ai rien installé du tout pour l'instant ..... car avec le cd ya plein de modules loader et moi que dalle donc est-ce normale que moi j'ai pas tout les outils dont dispose le cd ???  car pour l'instant j'ai juste un systeme qui tourne sans rien du tout et c'étais super long ... j'ai même des commande qui marche pas encore et je pense que c'est normale enfin dite moi si je me trompe .....

----------

## swilmet

C'est tout à fait normal, c'est le principe de Gentoo  :Smile: 

Maintenant tu peux installer xorg, un gestionnaire de bureau, etc etc.

C'est vrai que l'installation est longue, mais une fois que c'est fait, on a appris beaucoup de choses, on a un système aux petits oignons, et on a la sensation de vraiment maitriser son ordinateur  :Smile: 

----------

## XxNeoNitiPheusxX

slt !!!

donc j'ai recommencé l'installe et la je suis sur ma gentoo comme au dessus j'ai pas d'ethernet et pas de wifi mais le wifi je pense que c'est normale ...... donc j'ai décidé d'installer le wifi je fais un emerge ipw3945  tout s'installe correctement et j'installe aussi le  wireless_tools  et quand je fais un  iwconfig ya rien et lorsque je veux lancer le deamon  il me dis que ma carte n'a pas été trouvé ...   :Rolling Eyes:  ..... pour l'ethernet je comprend pas pourquoi ça marche pas ... bien sur l'emerge de mon wifi je l'ai fais a partir du cd etant donné que mon ethernet ne marche pas ... merci de votre aide car la je peux pas continuer ...

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> pour l'ethernet je comprend pas pourquoi ça marche pas ...

 Tu as compilé le support pour ta carte Ethernet dans le noyau ?

Tu as bien configuré la connexion ?

Si tu te connecte par DHCP, as-tu bien pensé à installer un client comme dhcpcd ?

----------

## XxNeoNitiPheusxX

slt !!!

 *Quote:*   

> Tu as compilé le support pour ta carte Ethernet dans le noyau ?

 

Normalement oui, je vais dans Device driver => network .... => connexion 10 à 100 => et la je selectionne ma carte qui est une realtek 8169 ou 8168 me souvient plus ..... voila 

 *Quote:*   

> Tu as bien configuré la connexion ? 

 

je peux pas car pas de eth0 ou de eth1

 *Quote:*   

> Si tu te connecte par DHCP, as-tu bien pensé à installer un client comme dhcpcd ?

 

oui installer comme dis dans la doc

----------

## XxNeoNitiPheusxX

slt !!!

j'ai progréssé j'ai le wifi ...   :Cool:  ... j'ai installer xorg ensuite kde et maintenant gnome mais il block il reste plus que 5 ou 6 build mais il block avec celui la  " mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.3-patches-0.1.tar.bz2 "  et sans lui les autres ne s'installe pas il ne ce trouve null part car j'ai essayer de le trouver sur different serveur il n'éxiste plus .....  merci de m'éclairer sur cette histoire

----------

## boozo

'alute

je pense que ton problème initial est résolu non ? serait peut-être bien de le clore dans les règles et d'en ouvrir un autre pour les futures questions tu ne crois pas ?   :Wink: 

Allez... juste pour finir : ta version de l'arbre date un peu donc maintenant que tu as le net et un wm qui tourne (d'ailleurs pourquoi mettre kde et gnome  ?  :Shocked:  ) fait un sync ; upgrade ton world et installe firefox ensuite ^^

btw: je ne vois pas pourquoi l'install de gnome-light te demande d'installer firefox en dépendance ? un browser n'est, à mon sens, pas une dépendance d'un wm même si tu lui colles un use pour son intégration. Faudrait pas tout mélanger non plus (bon ok pour konqueror mais c'est pas pareil   :Razz:  )

edit : typos

----------

## yoyo

 *boozo wrote:*   

> btw: je ne vois pas pourquoi l'install de gnome-light te demande d'installer firefox en dépendance ? un browser n'est, à mon sens, pas une dépendance d'un wm même si tu lui colles un use pour son intégration. Faudrait pas tout mélanger non plus (bon ok pour konqueror mais c'est pas pareil   )

 C'est pas la typo que t'aurais du corriger ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

@yoyo : tsss... c'est petit... mais c'est petit !  :Razz: 

----------

